# Waterproof Cover for K2?



## jfritzsc (Mar 27, 2009)

Does anyone know where to find a waterproof cover for K2 that you could use to read by the pool or in the bathtub?


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

There don't really seem to be a lot of waterproof covers but many KB members have recommended the Kwik Tek Dry Packs.


----------



## jfritzsc (Mar 27, 2009)

I looked at them and they look great. Do you know what size is best?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Unfortunately, it's the 9 x 12 version, which does add a bit of bulk. I believe some tried the 6x9 (I think is the size) version & found the opening too snug for the Kindle.

Click on the picture below to link to Amazon's site for the version most of us have:


----------



## eneisch (Mar 22, 2009)

I just uploaded a review of the Kwik Tek Dry Pak I recently purchased for use with my Kindle2. It has pics of the Kindle inside the pak. You can see it at:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6382.0.html

Hope it helps!


----------



## Daisey31 (Mar 23, 2009)

I am returning mine. I found it to be HUGE and I really don't like the glare it gives off I guess that if I am going on vacation, I will charge it up and make sure I vacuum seal it before I leave home.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Too bad Oberon's are not water proof!


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

I had this in my Amazon shopping cart for awhile, and as you may know, they notify you when the price goes up or down. Right now it is at $10.88, down from $12.99. You know it's gonna go up again, so this is a chance to save a couple of dollars.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the M-edge Leisure Jacket.  They tell you it's not waterproof.  But I have found it's good for my needs.  I will not be swimming with my K, but I will be sitting near the pool, the lake, or on a boat.  I think it provides good protection for my needs.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.trendydigital.com/

Another thread was started concerning covers for K2, one of them being waterproof. Check it out.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6538.msg134977/topicseen.html#msg134977


----------



## tylerdurden51 (Apr 4, 2009)

i never really thought of that feature for a light. kind of funny but makes total sense


----------

